# Brittany Ferries New route



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

From next spring the luxury cruise-ferry Cap Finistère will make two crossings per week to the Spanish city of Bilbao from Portsmouth. Crossings will depart every Sunday (via Roscoff) and Friday, returning Tuesday and Saturday. Not only that, but the crossing time will be just 24 hours – faster than it has ever been done before.

This new service will be in addition to the twice weekly sailings from Portsmouth to Santander and weekly crossing from Plymouth to Santander, giving you the option of five departures per week to northern Spain. This new route also acts as a comfortable, easy and convenient gateway for those who wish to sample the pleasures of south west France.


Bookings possible in two weeks time :clap2::clap2:


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Why don't these ferry companies try running a service from Portugal?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

silvers said:


> Why don't these ferry companies try running a service from Portugal?


Hi Silvers

One of the ferry services, three years ago, looked at the possibility of using VIGO, which I know is in Spain, but the route did not prove to be viable,


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Not really a surprise Vigo is just as far away. I just think they could even start here and stop at Bilbao/Santander, pick up a few more and then onto Blighty.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

silvers said:


> Not really a surprise Vigo is just as far away. I just think they could even start here and stop at Bilbao/Santander, pick up a few more and then onto Blighty.


I understand that the ferry from Portsmouth is due to call into Roscoff in both directions.

It could actually take longer to sail round to Lisbon than it does to drive from Santander


----------



## santaanita (Jan 16, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> I understand that the ferry from Portsmouth is due to call into Roscoff in both directions.
> 
> It could actually take longer to sail round to Lisbon than it does to drive from Santander


also i have been told that there will be special cabins so your dogs can stay with you all the time


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

santaanita said:


> also i have been told that there will be special cabins so your dogs can stay with you all the time



That will really please all the dog owners who take their pets with them:clap2:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

1040kms at least by sea from Santander to lisbon and it takes 11 hours to drive if you route via Santiago de Compestelo, which is still a fair bit from the coast. 

Guess the boat journey would be about 12 hours. The car journey direct from Santander is only 8 hours.

These new sailings will be twice a week into Bilbao which is slightly longer


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Info from the Brittany Ferries site:
Accommodation
De Luxe cabins with double beds (2 berth)
2 berth outside cabins (beds side by side)
4 berth cabins (with and without porthole)
Cabins with wheelchair access (2 berth with porthole and beds side by side)
*Dog Friendly Cabins (4 berth with port*hole)
Cots


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



santaanita said:


> also i have been told that there will be special cabins so your dogs can stay with you all the time


Hi Santanita

If that goes ahead it's a problem solved. Result.

We won today so did Spurs :clap2::clap2:

Peter


----------



## santaanita (Jan 16, 2008)

Siobhanwf,
can you point me in the right direction about the dog cabins i can`t find it on there web site just kennels
thanks


----------



## santaanita (Jan 16, 2008)

hi siobhanwf,
could you point me in the right direcyion on there web site for those dog cabins i have had a look but can`t see it
thanks


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

santaanita said:


> hi siobhanwf,
> could you point me in the right direcyion on there web site for those dog cabins i have had a look but can`t see it
> thanks


Brittany Ferries - Large Kennel Sizes on Pont-Aven, Cap Finistère & Bretagne

mv Cap Finistère Additional Information
The 4 large kennels are located on deck 10 and are accessible at all times. Access is gained through a metal caged door (via a security swipe card keypad, card issued at check-in). There is a dog waste bin and bags are provided. There is also a water tap nearby and a small exercise area is located just outside the kennel area. Please note that bedding is not supplied so please bring your own. Dogs occupying kennels are NOT allowed in any public area of the ship or cabins. Muzzles are compulsory. *Cap Finistère is also equipped with 4 pet friendly cabins, these must be booked on the telephone through our reservations service, for further information please call: 0871 244 0744*


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Sailing from Portsmouth to Santander start on March 27th

There will be twice weekly sailings from *Portsmouth to Bilbao*Sunday and Friday


17:00 18:00 Friday 
23:15 08:00 Sunday


The sailings from Bilbao to Portsmouth will be on Saturday and Tuesday

10:30 09:30 Tuesday

20:45 19:30 Saturday


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*From Brittany Ferries website*

Average sailing duration 24 hours (*except Sunday which routes via Roscoff*) 
Number of sailings 2 return sailings per week 
Departures to Bilbao Sunday and Friday 
Departures from Bilbao Tuesday and Saturday 
Ships on this route mv Cap Finistère

http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/routes/portsmouth-bilbao

http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/fleet/cap-finistere


----------

